# link im popup soll im hauptfenster gezeigt werden



## A5 Infoschlampe (8. Februar 2002)

hi,
ich benutze folgende funktion um ein neues fenster als popup erscheinen zu lassen:

		function new_win(w,h)
		{
		w1=window.open('datei.htm','new_window','resizable=no,menubar=no,status=no,scrollbars=yes,width='+w+',height='+h);

if (javaDetection == 'true')
		{
		w1.focus();
		}
		}

es öffnet sich ein popup fenster und dieses bekommt den focus. wenn ich nun einen link in dem popup fenster habe, und diesen anklicke, erscheint die seite logischerweise in dem popupfenster w1 . ich möchte aber dass der inhalt bzw die seite des links in dem "Hauptfenster" im hintergrund angezeigt wird, welches erst überhaupt das popup gestartet hat.

weiss jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Der Held (8. Februar 2002)

Dein PopUp kannst du über "w1" fernsteuern, das Fenster, das das Popup geöffnet hat über opener. Um also dem Urfenster ne neue Quelle zu geben folgenden Ausdruck aufrufen:

opener.location.href="datei.html"

Sollte so gehen  

Greetz :|


----------



## imperator10 (10. Februar 2002)

*wie erstelle ich ein popup fenster*

hallo alle

meine frage ist ganz allgemein, wie erstelle ich ein popup fenster. würde es ganz gerne so haben. wenn jemand auf meine seite kommt, soll sich automatisch ein kleines fenster öffnen, indem ich dann irgendwas reinschreibe, z.B. neues zur seite.

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Samuel (15. Februar 2002)

*mit dem eventhandler onload!*

@ imperator:

im head teil:
<script language="JavaScript">
function openWindow() {
newWindow=open('bla.html','popupwindow','resizeable=no,statusbar=no,scrollbar=0,menubar=0,width=400,height=200');
}
</script>

und im !bodytag!
<body onload="openWindow()">


----------



## simu (16. Februar 2002)

laut w3c also laut den Standarts ist opener.location.href read-only

opener.location="datei.html"

ist die standartmässig richtige Definition


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Februar 2002)

@simu: Falsch. location.href sowohl kann man lesen als auch ändern. Zitat aus der Client-Side JavaScript Reference 1.3: "You can set the href property at any time."


----------



## simu (17. Februar 2002)

ja in den meisten Browsern funktioniert das schon

aber die offizielle Definition ist opener.location

soviel ich weiss funktioniert opener.location.href im Mozilla nicht...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Februar 2002)

@simu: Wenn man einem location-Objekt einen String zuweist, wird lediglich ein neues location-Objekt erzeugt, dessen Membervariable href auf den zugewiesenen String gesetzt und das alte location-Objekt damit überschrieben. Wäre aber trotzdem froh, wenn du mir sagen könntest, in welchem Dokument diese "offizielle Definition" zu finden ist.


----------



## simu (18. Februar 2002)

links...

http://www.mozilla.org/docs/dom/domref/dom_window_ref30.html#1000062

http://www.devguru.com/Technologies/ecmascript/quickref/location.html


----------



## PhoenixDH (7. September 2004)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem:
Ich öffne von der Hauptseite ein POPUP mit Links, das ganze ist ne php Seite mit Variablen in den Links. Und wenn ich jetzt in dem POPUP auf einen Link klicke, soll die Hauptseite von der das POPUP geöffnet wurde aktualisiert werden, komm aber damit einfach nicht zurecht, wer kann mir helfen ?

Das ist der Link:

```
<a href="'.$sendlink.'">PM senden</a>
```


----------

